# bfeeding newbon fry eggyolk/freeze dried brine shrimp?



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

hi, so I am super exited to try breeding for the first time but the problem is frozen baby brine shrimp seem to be the only thing i can find, and I would have to buy online and pay $30 for shipping. can I try the egg yolk method, if I crumble it into powder form? or can I use the powder on the bottom of the can of freeze dried brine shrimp? also, would decap brine shrimp eggs be small enough for newborns? thanks!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Try buying Brine Shrimp Eggs and hatching them yourself, shipping these wouldn't be so expensive. I really can't see where it would cost $30 for shipping something in USA unless you over night it. Just hatch some eggs  Much much cheaper. Cost me $15 for more eggs than I'll ever need from the UK to Canada, with shipping


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

thanks! I do know a store that sells the eggs, but I thought you can only feed baby brine shrimp after like a week or so? and don't you need a special shrimp hatchery with aeration and a high PH, and a heater? forgive my ignorance, I dont know much about breeding yet, but dont worry I won't be breeding untill I have everything I need. and it's $30 because you have to get overnight, as they are frozen. why oh why dont they sell FD baby brine shrimp?


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I would worry freeze dried foods may cause more problems with the fry than needed. 

As per my research, frozen baby brine shrimp and hatching your own Baby Brine Shrimp is the same thing, except the hatch Baby Brine Shrimp will be alive and might entice the fry to eat them easier. And the frozen is dead. I know many local breeders who feed baby brine shrimp, decapped brine shrimp eggs and golden pearls as a beginner food. 

You can check out this topics Fry Foods and Feeding for some ideas 

Here`s a link to a Fry Starter kit, you get 3oz of each with free shipping for $18. 

Also I made my own hatchery at home with a 2lt bottle, air lines hose, air pump and a light  

Brine Shrimp Hatchery

Keep in mind, I`m not a breeder haha These are just things I picked up along the way.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

wow, that looks easier to make than I would have thought! I would have never guessed using baking soda to raise the PH. thanks so much! ^.^


----------

